# carpet python albino x caremel =?



## croc1 (Nov 19, 2011)

a visual albino male carpet x caremel jungle female ,am i correct that this would just create hets or could any albinos or anything different be expected


----------



## Donnie76 (Aug 24, 2012)

Caramel is co-dominant so you would get out normals (sibs) and caramels, all will be het for albino.


----------

